# amazed with durability



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I purchased a bear truth two years ago. never had any problems. This year i have dropped it from 20 feet up and fallen out of my treestand on it......yes I am clumsy. Well After I fell on top of it I stood up and shot a doe! I know I know I probably should not have shot it because if something was off and I injured the deer. but point is I got her. This bow has been through a lot and I have never experienced a problem. I recommend the bear to anyone now and they have a customer for life!!


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Forget the deer, ever had a bow explode in your face?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

UNREEL said:


> Forget the deer, ever had a bow explode in your face?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have had a bow explode in my face thing is the arrow found the bulls eye. I probably would have done the same thing. Wait I have done the same thing and didn't even think twice about it, but than again I was a little younger.


----------



## MackDog (Nov 13, 2009)

I have the Bear truth as well. Have had it for two years. Only issue I have had is the serving getting a little chewed up but thats an easy fix. Its a good shooting bow and pertty quiet. Had two PSE's before this one and I definately like the Bear the best. I shoot a single pin and am comfortable to 40 yards it shoots nice and flat. Bow has taken a lot of abuse so far with no problems.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

I just bought a new Truth II this past summer. Nice bow for sure. Quiet and quick with no hand shock what so ever. Only problem i've had with it is the rods the strings stops are on were a little off causing the string to slice off 1/2 of the rubber stop. No biggie, just took it over to their pro shop and had them re-bend them. I live in Gainesville, Fl and live only a mile from their manufacturing plant/pro shop so if I have any problems, I can take it to the source.
They have some sweet looking new bows coming out for next year. Saw their new top of the line model that is replacing the Truth II. Wicked looking bow. Probably going to go over and shoot it this week just for kicks and grins!


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I bought a Bear Lights Out and love it. I was able to shoot mine daily for about 4 months and it has been great. It shoots very consistent and seems to last during the heavy wet period during early bow season. Hoping to tag a nice doe with it next week sometime!


----------



## blacklight (Nov 28, 2009)

its good to read positive feedback from you guys, im looking forward to buy a new bow but i dont know what to buy. now im enlightened and i knew what bow im going to buy.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

blacklight said:


> its good to read positive feedback from you guys, im looking forward to buy a new bow but i dont know what to buy. now im enlightened and i knew what bow im going to buy.


Best thing to do is go out and test shoot several models. Find the one that feels the best to you and go with it. One thing to keep in mind, the fastest and most expensive bow is not always the one that is the best for you.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i love my bear. of course i take it to an extreme,,, its a 1981 bear grizzly 2, i payed 179.00 for it then and it still takes deer , though its dropped about ten pounds over the years. only gripe i have about it is i can't get parts for it anymore.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

jworster08 said:


> . This year i have dropped it from 20 feet up and fallen out of my treestand on it......yes I am clumsy. Well After I fell on top of it I stood up and shot a doe!


Your lucky that you didnt get hurt. That must have been a sight. 

For your next investment you should look into a safety harness and maybe a piece of rope to tie your bow up in the tree with you. Seriously though Im glad you were ok and got the deer.


----------

